# Rave Swiss water decaf taste



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all so I mainly drink flat whites and usually jampit or fudge type beans, so what would this taste like in a flat white ?

thanks

robert


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its probably nearer the Jampit end of things. Smooth and rich. For a decaff its pretty good. Appears dark, but this isn't reflected too much in the taste


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I found this a bit fruity with a bit of tang. Not as dark as other rave beans by any stretch.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Was a few months ago when I bought it but remember fruity notes. I was impressed for a decaf (my eyes were opened to decaf after enjoying the excellent Don't Panic blend from Has Bean)


----------

